#  Ernährung >   Was hältst du von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln? >

## Bianca12

Hallo liebe Community! 
was haltet Ihr von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln? und welche nehmt Ihr am liebsten?  
Ich schreibe Artikel in einem Vitamin-Magazin und bin gespannt wie Ihr zu diesem Thema steht :-) 
Liebe Grüße und schöne Weihnachten!  :Smiley:

----------


## Lena333

Hallo! Also früher habe ich irgendwie überhaupt nichts gehalten von den Vitaminpillchen  :Zwinker:  Ich war immer der Meinung, dass man die Vitamine am besten durch Ernährung aufnehmen soll etc. Durch einen temporären Eisenmangel habe ich dann zum Beispiel mit Eisen begonnen und fand das dann nicht mal mehr so unpraktisch. die werte haben sich auch schnell verbessert und das fand ich angenehm. Habe dann auch (für die Haut usw) mit Zink begonnen und merke auch, dass es meiner Haut ein wenig besser geht dadurch. Ich finde, solange man sich nicht komplett von den Nahrungsergänzungsmtiteln ernährt und es vertretbar ist, ist es in Ordnung. Man sollte trotzdem den Überblick bewahren und nicht übertreiben. LG :-)

----------


## Leon234

Heyo  :Smiley:  
also ich halte sehr viel davon, weil man einfach viele Vitamine und Mineralien abdecken kann, ohne Kiloweise Obst und Gemüse essen zu müssen.  
Ich nehme immer Vitamin C, Zink, Magnesium, Vitamin D3 (vorallem im Winter) und Omega 3. 
Dadurch fühle ich mich jeden Tag auch richtig gut und schlafe jeden Tag auch viel besser. Kann ich definitiv nur weiterempfehlen. Wirst nichts Falsch machen. 
Grüße

----------


## Zypoh

Ich denke es ist viel einfacher NAhrungsergänzungsmittel zu nehmen, sehe da einige Vorteile.
ABER man sollte sie nur nehmen wenn man sie wirklich braucht. Gerade im Fitnessbereich nimmt man ja gerne mal irgendwelche Mittel und weiß eigentlich gar nicht ob man sie braucht. Zuerst sollte man erst herausfinden ob man zusatzlich z.B. Eiweiß benötigt oder eh schon genug mit seiner Ernährung zu sich nimmt.
Weiß man, dass ein Defizit besteht, finde ich es praktisch.

----------


## Tyrial

Bei manchen Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln macht es meiner Meinung nach schon Sinn, wie zum Beispiel bei Vitamin D3. Dafür scheint in Deutschland einfach nicht oft genug die Sonne, bzw. die wenigsten haben wahrscheinlich Zeit, jeden Sonnenstrahl zu nutzen. 
Die anderen Sachen versuche ich über eine gesunde Ernährungsweise aufzunehmen.

----------


## Roppin1985

Natürlich, wenn etwas fehlt sollte man es im Körper ergänzen - so auch der Name Nahrungsergänzungsmittel oder auch Supplemente. Wie schon erwähnt nehmen viele verschiedene Vitamine oder Mineralien. Die Sportler nehmen auch zum Beispiel Kohlenhydrate oder Eiweiße ein. Es ist eine super Sache, soweit es nur eine Ergänzung bleibt.

----------


## Reyk1975

Ich finde Omega 3 und 6 super. Die nehme ich jeden Tag und fühle mich seitdem viel besser. Ebenso ist es mit Vitamin D3 und K2. Kann ich nur empfehlen

----------


## marykasper

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und bin eigentlich wegen dieser Fragestellung, ob Nahrungsergänzungsmittel sinnvoll wären, hier. Im Winter nehme ich auch sehr gerne Vitamin D3 Tabletten, allerdings frage ich mich was für den Sommer sinnvoll wäre? Gibt es hier eventuell ein paar Empfehlungen?

----------


## sabinemayer

Da ich sehr wenig Fisch esse, bin ich am überlegen Omega 3 Tabletten zu kaufen. Mit anderen Worten finde ich Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln gut, wenn man gewisse Speisen nicht essen kann.

----------


## laserbär

Bei einer ausgewogenen und gesunden Ernährung sollte man eigentlich keine Nahrungsergänzungsmittel nehmen. Aber wenn man z.B. nach einer bestimmten Ernährungsform lebt (z.B: Vegetarisch, vegan) kann man sich das schon überlegen. Aber sonst würde ich keine Ergänzungsmittel nehmen, weil das ein gesunder Mensch auch nicht braucht.

----------


## Sabrinana22

Hallo Bianca12!  Also im Gegensatz zu der Meinung, dass man ja alle Nährstoffe in seiner Nahrung aufnimmt, welche man braucht, denke ich nicht, dass das bei den meisten der Fall ist. Vor Allem im Winter ist es ja beispielsweise so, dass es vielen Menschen an Vitamin D mangelt. Wenn dann solche Dinge im Körper fehlen, merkt man das schon ein wenig z.B. wenn man einfach nicht so fit ist, wie sonst. Der Körper hat auch unzählige von Funktionen, welche erfüllt werden müssen und all diese Funktionen brauchen verschiedenste Nährstoffe. Die Meinungen gehen da aber ein wenig auseinander, wie viel man braucht und ob man überhaupt welche braucht. Das ist finde ich schwierig zu sagen, weil man nicht einfach alles testen kann, was einem so fehlt. Ich persönlich weiß, dass ich mich besser fühle, wenn ich z.B: Maca oder meinen Traubenkernextrakt nehme. Ansonsten nehme ich noch Zink und Vitamin D3 Kapseln. Klar ist ein gesundes Leben die Grundlage, aber man kann ja ruhig auch mal etwas nachhelfen. Solche Nahrungsergänzungsmittel sind ja auch meistens komplett natürlich und unbedenklich. Das ist es, worauf ich am meisten achte.

----------


## josie

Hallo Sabrina!  

> Solche Nahrungsergänzungsmittel sind ja auch meistens komplett natürlich und unbedenklich.

 Das ist eben nicht so, daß das alles unbedenklich ist. Ich nehme mal dein Beispiel vom Vitamin D, es kann nur zu einer Überdosierung kommen, wenn es über NEM eingenommen wird, Du hast recht, wenn Du sagst, daß viele Menschen im Winter zu wenig Vit. D hat, trotzdem sollte man Vitamin D nicht prophylaktisch einnehmen, weil es eben sehr wohl Nebenwirkungen hat. 
Leider ist es so, daß häufig mehere Dosen von NEM in den Haushalten zu finden ist und niemand macht sich die Mühe, genau zu lesen, wieviel und welche Wirkstoffe genau enthalten sind.  
So kann es passieren, daß in 5 verschiedenen Dosen 5x Vitamin D enthalten ist. Inzwischen ist diesere NEM Hype so fortgeschritten, daß Urologen Alarm schlagen, weil immer mehr Pat. in der Praxis auftauchen mit Nierenschäden und Nierensteinen, hervorgerufen durch zuviel Vitamin D, daß fleißig, weil ja so gesund, eingenommen wird, meist durch mehere NEM 
Der Überschuss an Vitamin D bewirkt nämlich, dass der Körper übermäßig viel Calcium aus der Nahrung aufnimmt und zudem vermehrt Calcium aus den Knochen herauslöst, es entsteht eine Hypercalciämie, das kann folgende Symptome auslösen:
-Übelkeit und Erbrechen
-Appeltitlosigkeit
-extremer Durst
-vermehrtes Wasserlassen
-Schwächegefühl
-Kopfschmerzen
-Nervosität 
und das wichtigste zum Schluß, weil es lebensgefährlich ist: *Nierensteine und Nierenschäden bis hin zu Nierenversagen! * Deshalb ist es wichtig, NEM nur einzunehmen, wenn ein Mangel da ist und das muß auch kontrolliert werden nach einiger Zeit, um eine Überdosierung auszuschließen, ein Nierenversagen, das nicht erkannt wird, weil der Betroffene, wenn er gefragt wird: welche Medikamente nehmen Sie ein, sagt: keine, weil der die NEM nicht angeben will und dadurch kein Arzt auf die Idee einer Überdosierung von z.b. Vit. D kommt, das kann im schlimmsten Fall tödliche Folgen haben, aber auch ein Nierenschaden mit evt lebenslanger Dialyse, ist sicher nicht das, was sich jemand wünscht, der "nur" Vitamin D zu sich nimmt, um einen evt Mangel auszugleichen, der nicht mal belegt ist. 
Das war jetzt nur mein Kommentar zu Vit. D

----------


## HealTheWorld

> was haltet Ihr von Nahrungsergänzungsmitteln? und welche nehmt Ihr am liebsten?  
> Ich schreibe Artikel in einem Vitamin-Magazin und bin gespannt wie Ihr zu diesem Thema steht :-)

 
Ich habe vor Jahren auch Vitamine in Form von Nahrungsergänzungmitteln konsumiert.
Das ist lange her. Isolierte Vitamine kann der Körper nicht verstoffwechseln, sondern lagert sie als "Fremdsubstanzen" im Körper ab. Im besten Fall, scheidet er sie einfach wieder aus. Das gilt für alle "Nahrungsmittel" z.B. isolierter Zucker. Dieses wird sofort in Form von Fettdepos im Körper abgelagert.

----------


## HealTheWorld

_"Etwas, das natürlich wächst oder produziert wird und etwas, das nur aus den Bausteinen daraus hergestellt wird, ist noch lange nicht das gleiche.﻿"_

----------


## Olli Lau

Ich verwende Nahrungsergänzungsmittel wie Magnesium- oder Vitamintabletten, weil ich mir denke, dass sie nicht schaden, sollten sie keine Wirkung haben. Man sollte sie meiner Meinung nach jedoch nicht als Alternative zu einer gesunden Ernährung nehmen. Wie der Name schon sagt, sollten sie als Ergänzung dienen.

----------


## josie

Hallo Olli! *   
			
				Ich verwende Nahrungsergänzungsmittel wie Magnesium- oder  Vitamintabletten, weil ich mir denke, dass sie nicht schaden, sollten  sie keine Wirkung haben.
			
		 * Das ist ein Irrtum deinerseits und das habe ich auch schon weiter oben in einem Beitrag ausführlich beschrieben

----------


## margitsteiner

Hallo Josie,
ich bin eigentlich wegen deinem Beitrag hier bzw. habe ich mich deswegen hier registriert. 
Zunächst einmal möchte ich mich für deinen tollen Beitrag bedanken. Du hast auf jeden Fall Recht, dass eine Überdosis von NEM schädlich für den Körper sein kann. Witzig ist einfach nur, dass ich vor genau 2 Monaten ein lustiges Gespräch mit meiner Hausärztin hatte, die gemeint hat, dass NEM nicht empfehlenswert für den Menschen ist, da wir es auch mit Obst, Gemüse bzw. anderen natürlichen Nahrungsmitteln die notwendigen Vitamine oder Nährstoffe bekommen können. Allerdings habe ich mal in der Zeitung gelesen (war lange her), dass der Durchschnittsmensch nicht den Tagesbedarf der Nährstoffe deckt. Daher bin ich schon eher eine Befürworterin der NEM bzw., dass man sie zu einem gewissen Maß einnehmen sollte. Aber ja..ist nur meine Meinung  :Smiley:  
LG
Margit

----------


## GabriellaEisen

Ich persönlich halte nicht viel davon. Unsere Vorfahren haben es auch ohne Ergänzungsmittel geschafft. Warum schaffen wir es nicht?

----------


## KarlH29

Unsere Vorfahren habe es wohl geschafft, weil einfach die Lebensmittel
eine viel höhere Konzentration an beispielsweise Vitaminen hatten, als die 
Lebensmittel heutzutage.

----------


## maramara

> Ich persönlich halte nicht viel davon. Unsere Vorfahren haben es auch ohne Ergänzungsmittel geschafft. Warum schaffen wir es nicht?

 Damals wars normal, dass man im Alter einen Buckel hatte und es wurde auch kaum wer 92 oder so. 
Es war auch normal, dass viele alte Frauen grantig waren, die gingen nicht zum Psychiater oder zur Sprechstunde Menopause.

----------


## josie

Hallo Maramara!
Das ist jetzt nicht wirklich dein Ernst? Trotz der ganzen NEM, die heutzutage konsumiert werden, sind psychische Erkrankungen sowohl bei Frauen, als auch bei Männern gestiegen und es werden zu den NEM noch fleißig Psychopharmaka konsumiert, nach deiner "Theorie" dürfte es gar keine psychischen Erkrankungen mehr geben. 
Ich würde wohl eher behaupten, daß Frauen/Männer früher schwere körperliche Arbeit leisten mußten, wenn man z.b. an die vergangenen Kriege und den Wiederaufbau danach denkt und das den "Buckel" bei alten Frauen und Männern eher erklärt

----------


## orlita01

Stimmt, eigentlich gibt es heute NEMs, die 
angeblich so viel helfen, dann müsste ja wirklich niemand
mehr krank sein

----------


## SilkeSchmidt

Guten Tag zusammen,
das es hier um Nahrungsergänzungsmittel geht, möchte ich gerne mal das Thema CBD-öl ansprechen, welches meines Wissens nach als NEM verkauft wird?! Jedenfalls höre/lese ich immer öfter darüber und mittlerweile gibt es auch im größeren  Bekanntenkreis Leute, die es für das ein oder andere "Wehwehchen" verwenden. Bei mir persönlich ist es so, dass ich schon seit langer Zeit enorme Einschlaf-, sowie Durchschlafprobleme habe, welche vermutlich u.a. dem langjährigen Wechselschichtdienst im KH geschuldet sind. Ich habe zur Unterstützung schon öfters schlaffördernde Tabletten eingenommen (nicht rezeptpflichtige), die jedoch nicht immer und ausreichend wirken. Ich halte generell nichts von Tabletten und würde auch nie verschreibungspflichte Mittel in Form von Schlaftabletten einnehmen. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Sollte ich es mal mit dem Wirkstoff CBD versuchen, gibt es da Nebenwirkungen oder kann gar eine Abhängigkeit entstehen? 
Freue mich über hilfreiche Antworten! 
LG

----------


## martincoesfeld7

CBD scheint ja in Deutschland angekommen zu sein.
Ich habe auch CBD Öl zu Hause, aber nimm das jetzt nicht regelmäßig,
sondern alle paar Tage mal 20 Tropfen.

----------


## debbymea

Ich finde, dass man sowieso nicht blind links einfach etwas einnehmen sollte, obwohl man
beispielsweise gar keinen Mangel hat, bringt ja auch nichts.

----------

